# Kickstarter rewards status?



## dd.stevenson (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey Morrus, would it be pushy for me to inquire where you're at with the kickstarter rewards? Cause I'm inquiring 

Specifically, what's the ETA looking like for the lifetime coppers?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm working my way through them all as fast as I can.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Apr 23, 2013)

Sweet; thanks.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Apr 24, 2013)

Testing to see how coppery my posts have become...


----------



## dd.stevenson (Apr 24, 2013)

And again.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 24, 2013)

That's what I'm wondering. I received the email saying I was copperified. But I can't see anywhere that shows it.


<<---- Still no copper supporter thingy over here


----------



## Koloth (Apr 24, 2013)

I can verify that it is happening.  Just found my notice this morning.   And am sympathetic to the RSI comment.  Have to be careful myself not to over do the keyboard mashing.  And testing the copper support badge.


----------



## Koloth (Apr 24, 2013)

My copper badge didn't show up until after I unchecked the hidden box and saved.  Is this the correct behavior?   The email didn't mention the hidden box but maybe that was assumed knowledge.   New member, long time lurker.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 24, 2013)

Koloth said:


> My copper badge didn't show up until after I unchecked the hidden box and saved.  Is this the correct behavior?   The email didn't mention the hidden box but maybe that was assumed knowledge.   New member, long time lurker.




If you ahve it selected to be hidden, then yes, it won't show up.


----------



## Syunsuke (Apr 24, 2013)

Just testing my copper badge and custom title.

edit;
OK, I see my badge. Thank you!

edit2;
I thought I can turn off banner ads, but I cannot  find the control for that in my setting. Or I can't turn off ads?


----------



## dd.stevenson (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey, [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION], should my name be copper colored now instead of the default color?

Because it still looks like the default color on my end.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 24, 2013)

I've got the community supporter to show up. It's under group memberships. I almost didn't even look there.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow, that's very non-intuitive. Thanks!


----------



## mudbunny (Apr 26, 2013)

Have you finished the Immortality level backers yet?


----------

